# انا فوجئت بهذا القسم واخى مهندس بترول



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

شكراااااااااا ياجماعه واشكر الاداره 


ساخبر اخى


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

الله يوفقوا جميعا ان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يوليو 2006)

أهلا بمهندسين البترول كلهم ....... ينوروا المنتدى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا بك وبأخيك ونرجوا لكما الاستفاده من كل ما هو معروض


----------

